# Do you have a dog birthday cake recipe?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo will be one year old on New Year's Eve! Time flies. I want to make him a dog appropriate cake but i don't have any recipes. It will only be for Boo and Zach so only need a small one - or even cup cake size. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I make my own................. Banana bread but do omit the walnuts or raisins plus I use almond or coconut flour instead of the wheat flour!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I posted one last year I think.... a strawberry birthday cake.

Its easy to make one dog friendly by making a cake or sweet bread you like (like Janene does), and omiting ingredients not safe for dogs.

That way everyone (people and pets) can eat it


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I posted one last year I think.... a strawberry birthday cake.
> 
> Its easy to make one dog friendly by making a cake or sweet bread you like (like Janene does), and omiting ingredients not safe for dogs.
> 
> That way everyone (people and pets) can eat it


I am glad that you saw this post Tori! I remember the cake that you made:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I will search for it. Hope it has details . I did find a carrot cake one that has peanut butter. Since we discovered Boo likes peanut butter after he got gum in his hair and we used it to get it out, peanut butter as icing might win him over LOL. Of course pictures will have to come first.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Mags,

here is a recipe just for Boo. You could always cut out some of the sugar:

Peanut Butter Birthday Cake Recipe | Average BettyAverage Betty
Ingredients for Peanut Butter Birthday Cake:
2 – 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup smooth peanut butter
6 tablespoons (3/4 stick) unsalted butter, softened
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
3 large eggs
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons buttermilk


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is the link to Izzy' Birthday Pics and the cake I made her, the recipe is on the 2nd page. It uses just whole wheat flour and baby food. Also used goat cheese for the icing.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/157178-izzys-birthday-today.html


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Great thanks guys, a lot of choices.


----------

